# Nib threads



## ragz (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't want to hijack one of the group buys but I wanted to ask the following

What taps/dies are you guys using for the nibs when you make your nib sections? Does it vary by nib and do you have multiple sets for the different nibs?

I've looked at some of the nib offerings and some of the threads look different especially those offered by Meister Nibs. Is there a standard thread size for the majority of nibs?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 29, 2011)

Heritance uses m6.4x5 for the small #5 feed and m8.4x.75 for the large #6. Miester nibs use m7.4x.5 for the #6 feed assembly. He doesnt sell a size #5. 
THe m6.4 x .5 taps for the heritance are available from Indy Pen Dance. I carry the m7.4x.5 for the Miester nib. Also in a lot of the full size kits the nib feed is a 7.4x .5 LIke the majestic etc. I know Heritance large feed assemblies are available from Indy Pen dance but I dont know if he has the large taps in stock. He has reordered the 6.4 and they should be in next week. so Im told.

Edited in the Schmidt roller condversion feed  can also take a 6.4x.5 


Mike


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 29, 2011)

Mike, i believe David does sell a #5, at least it shows a lot of #5 on his web site. They may use the same feed , im not sure, as i have never used them but am interested in them, but they say #5 and #6, so im a little confused by your statement. Can you clarify?


----------



## mredburn (Jun 30, 2011)

Brian  sells #5 nibs and #6 nibs and #6 feed assemblies,  but not #5 feed assemblies. Ragz post was about the thread sizes used for the nibs. what he wants is the feed assembly thread sizes. THe nibs are interchangable. the number 5 and 6 refer to the mm radius of the nibs.


----------



## ragz (Jun 30, 2011)

He was right, I meant feeds sorry for confusion.

Soooo it looks like depending on what I want to offer it looks like I need a variety of taps.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mredburn (Jun 30, 2011)

I would start with the 7.4 and the 6.4.  The 7.4 would let you use a lot of the kit feed assemblies that use a #6 nibs. the 6.4 for the #5 nibs and the roller ball conversion will do most of what you want.  Figure $60.00 and shipping for both. You will need a "c" and "j" drill bit. The 8.4 tap is not being offered by Indy Pen Dance that I can find, so it may be of little consequence.  The front ends of the JR series and the Baron/Navigator/Sedona etc take an 8.4x1 or8.5x1 (either will work) there is a member selling used taps that are fairly cheap next to a new one. Check the classified. I do carry the new taps but they are double what the used ones are selling for.


----------

